# Retiring as moderator/administrator



## EricNoah (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey gang!  

Some of you know that I was on hiatus as moderator for a while; I've decided to extend that vacation permanently.  I love coming here and hanging out, but recently have been feeling like I'm enjoying things less because of that nagging feeling in the back of my brain that I should be moving this thread or closing that thread or stopping this or that fight.  I am feeling like I don't have the interest (and in some respect, the authority) to stop fights between posters I barely know (or in some cases don't know at all).  

I want to thank Russ and Kevin and the moderators for doing such a super job of keeping this ever-growing place as civil as they can.  It is truly thankless work.  And of course I want to thank the many, many members of EN World who go above and beyond the call of duty in their efforts to be good representatives of EN World here and on other forums.  This is a really special place to me and you're the reason why.  

See you around the boards!  

Eric


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 7, 2004)

Well, I'll miss you as moderator, but I'm glad you're not leaving. 

And by all means, extend your thanks and similar sentiments to yourself as well. You've been as important as anyone in keeping the peace around here.


----------



## fba827 (Aug 7, 2004)

Since I am lazy, I will just quote the Mouse....



			
				Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Well, I'll miss you as moderator, but I'm glad you're not leaving.
> 
> And by all means, extend your thanks and similar sentiments to yourself as well. You've been as important as anyone in keeping the peace around here.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 8, 2004)

Bah!

I know the REAL truth... You are demoting yourself so I stop spamming your inbox with the free E.N.Publishing products we send to all the moderators.

But I will foil your plan you clever man!

I will CONTINUE TO SEND YOU FREE PRODUCT!

Mwah-ha-ha-ha!

Just CUZ!



---

_Take it easy, Eric._


----------



## the Jester (Aug 8, 2004)

Cool, now we can get away with anything we want! 

(just kidding)

Seriously, Eric, thanks for all your hard work from day one of the old site, and I am glad to see that you'll still be hanging out here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 8, 2004)

Eric, good luck, when the fun is gone its time to hang it up. 



			
				HellHound said:
			
		

> I know the REAL truth... You are demoting yourself so I stop spamming your inbox with the free E.N.Publishing products we send to all the moderators.




ahem...  Ahh I haven't gotten anything.  [J/K]


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 8, 2004)

You're fair game _now_ Noah!


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 8, 2004)

Ooh, I'm gonna report this thread to the moderators!


----------



## BSF (Aug 8, 2004)

Whoa!  I feel like the foundation is shaking or something.  OK, I am glad you are sticking around.  I am a trifle sad you are stepping down as a moderator, but your reasoning is sound.  So, have fun and I will look forward to still seeing you around.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 8, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Whoa!  I feel like the foundation is shaking or something...




Try to imagine how we felt when he _gave up the site_.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 8, 2004)

Now...your grandmother is not retiring, is she?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 8, 2004)

The flame is already gone.


Now his name looks just like the rest of the masses.


----------



## BSF (Aug 8, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Try to imagine how we felt when he _gave up the site_.




I was there, but I was just a lurker.  It meant less when I was a lurker.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 9, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> The flame is already gone.




nah, he will always be at least a little bit of a flamer to us.


Thanks for your hard work EN. and enjoy the visits.


----------



## barsoomcore (Aug 10, 2004)

You've created a quality stop on the Internet Express, EN. Thanks for that. And make sure Grandma stays on top of everything.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Aug 10, 2004)

Can I have your stuff?


----------



## Mark (Aug 10, 2004)

_It's the End of an Eric...


No, uh...


End of an Era..._



s'ya'roun


----------



## Krug (Aug 10, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ooh, I'm gonna report this thread to the moderators!




"There he goes, that Eric lad, calling for his grandmother's gang again..."


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 10, 2004)

This is odd for me. Eric has always been my inspiration; every time I have to moderate, I try to do it in the same way he does. 

Crap. Does this mean *I* have to retire, too?  

Eric, thank you - doing this with you has been a blast. I'm just glad you're hanging around.


----------



## Henry (Aug 10, 2004)

You'll be back. The siren-call of rascally forum posters doing bad things in the dark corners of the earth will call you to draw your shootin' iron and fight for justice in the lawless territories once more... some day... 


Seriously, just because you aren't moderating or admin'ing any more doesn't mean you become a stranger, y'hear?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for what you did, good luck with what you are doing.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually, I've decided to become a moderator for rec.games.frp.dnd.  I figure that will be nice and relaxing! 

(And WanderingMonster, you can expect my silver-plated gavel and powdered wig in the mail shortly.)


----------



## hong (Aug 10, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Actually, I've decided to become a moderator for rec.games.frp.dnd.  I figure that will be nice and relaxing!




Come on in, Eric. The water's fine!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 10, 2004)

Enjoy the retirement.  
 See you around.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 10, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Come on in, Eric. The water's fine!



It's not the water that I'm worried about!


----------



## diaglo (Aug 10, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> It's not the water that I'm worried about!




we don't bite


much


----------



## elforcelf (Aug 10, 2004)

Now we can talk about religion and politics.  elforcelf.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Aug 10, 2004)

Best of everything to ye, Eric!

Don't be a stranger, pardner.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, a retirement. I can't thank you enough for starting your site years ago, and I certainly think if anyone's earned it that you have Eric. Good luck to you in the future!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow.  rec.games.frp.dnd is moderated?


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 11, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Wow. rec.games.frp.dnd is moderated?



Oh yes, there's a strict policy of deleting all reasonable, interesting, and pleasant conversation.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 11, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ooh, I'm gonna report this thread to the moderators!



Oh no! He's become a vigilante. Run for the hills.  Thanks for putting up with us all these years, Eric. See you around.


----------



## Chaos Drake (Aug 11, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Actually, I've decided to become a moderator for rec.games.frp.dnd.  I figure that will be nice and relaxing!




Out of the fire, into the Elemental Plane of flame!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 11, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> The flame is already gone.



 But fortunately, the legend of Eric will live on.


----------



## Henry (Aug 11, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> But fortunately, the legend of Eric will live on.




Anyone up to writing the Ballad of Eric Noah Yet? 

_(And no, the "Half-fiend Love Child" thing doesn't count.)_


----------



## haiiro (Aug 12, 2004)

Jeez -- I go to Salt Lake City for a week, and this happens!

You're a good moderator, Eric, and (as others have said) I'm very glad you're not leaving. Just setting down the powdered wig and gavel, apparently.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 12, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> I'm very glad you're not leaving. Just setting down the powdered wig and gavel, apparently.




At least now we'll get to find out what he wears underneath the robes.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 12, 2004)

My main concern is that we need to find a new poster boy for Hot Italian Beef. Guys like that don't come along all that aften, you know!

I saw this a few days ago and wasn't sure what to say. I'm still not sure what to say, other than thank you for everything you've done for all of us. (I think the ending of the Ballad of Eric Noah should be in the Arthurian vein - that whenever ENworld needs help, he will return again from Avalon to set things right.)


----------



## hong (Aug 12, 2004)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> My main concern is that we need to find a new poster boy for Hot Italian Beef. Guys like that don't come along all that aften, you know!




Pick one:


----------



## howandwhy99 (Aug 12, 2004)

Does this mean Eric's grandmother is retiring too?


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 12, 2004)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Does this mean Eric's grandmother is retiring too?




Well, it's a well kept secret that she's actually a lich, so I don't think retiring is anytime in her future.

Glad your staying around Eric and enjoy the time off-duty.

joe b.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 12, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Oh no! He's become a vigilante. Run for the hills.  Thanks for putting up with us all these years, Eric. See you around.




_Glares at Steve Jung_


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 12, 2004)

howandwhy99 said:
			
		

> Does this mean Eric's grandmother is retiring too?



 Didn't Morrus' grandmother take over?


----------



## WanderingMonster (Aug 13, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> (And WanderingMonster, you can expect my silver-plated gavel and powdered wig in the mail shortly.)



 What about the wooden teeth?


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 13, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Didn't Morrus' grandmother take over?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Aug 13, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _Glares at Steve Jung_



 LOL

Sorry to hear you're retiring, but with the glow gone, does that mean his CR just went down?


----------



## Belen (Aug 17, 2004)

Really is like an end of an era, but nothing like when you let go of your site.  Glad that you're making the move to have more fun on the boards!


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 17, 2004)

Eric, thanks for starting the site years ago.  It helped convinced many people to try 3rd Edition, and has helped bring many gamers together.  Hope you can have more fun now that you don't have the duty of being a moderator.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 18, 2004)

I wasn't going to throw in my "me too" well-wishes and thanks, but I have noticed that Eric's posts have changed. 

Eric, I see you posting more often, and your posts are more just talking about the game. I get the impression you are happier, and better able to just think about playing, rather than stressing about the message boards.

Congrats on your retirement, and countless thanks for creating my favorite place on the internet.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 18, 2004)

Eric, there are plans for an EN World Game Day in October.  (Ask buzz for the details.)  So, feel free to stop by if you can.

I just noticed earlier today that EN World now has over 21,000 members.  It's been a long journey from those first previews  of 3rd Edition and a few hundred posters.  Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Aug 19, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> It is truly thankless work.



Thanks for everything!

You know what racing horses do when they're retired, right?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 30, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Thanks for everything!
> 
> You know what racing horses do when they're retired, right?



 Uh, shot?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 30, 2004)

Go off, do what makes you happy. Come back when you feel like it. I do.

The site will still be here. Or it won't. Who knows? 

Your early efforts have done a lot to consolidate the community and turn it into a productive force where more than a few friends have been made. Not many people can say that, especially in this industry.

Thanks for going easy on a rabble rouser problem child like me.


----------



## Temprus (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks Eric for all your years of service. If not for your site, I might have missed out on D&D 3.x and psionics.net. Thanks again.


----------



## Celtavian (Sep 3, 2004)

*re*

Thanks for all the hours moderating and helping to build and maintain this fine site. Sorry to see you retire.

I know I never would have wanted to moderate the animals on this site.


----------

